# New Cruze Diesel



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I think you'll be very happy with your choice.. If your commute is mainly highway you"ll double your MPG.. After she breaks in a bit set the cruise control at 62 and enjoy the ride


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze D.

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome .. You're going to like the power and get up and go of this car.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome to the diesel clan, you have bought a vehicle that is ideal for the type of driving you are doing, enjoy. Aussie.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

thank you everyone. hopefully ill be able to contribute a great deal to this forum. as odd as this may seem i've already purchased some thule tire chains for the car (just in case). i honestly thought about heading in to work today just to try it out but I was up for over 24 hours yesterday with work and purchasing this car so i thought it would best to take it easy for the day.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums! Congrats on your new Cruze!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> i honestly thought about heading in to work today just to try it out but I was up for over 24 hours yesterday with work and purchasing this car so i thought it would best to take it easy for the day.


A wise and potentially life-saving decision.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyone buying a CTD primarly for fuel savings will be pleasantly surprised. ccasion14:

Despite claims that the engine needs to be "broken in" I began beating the EPA numbers right away.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> Anyone buying a CTD primarly for fuel savings will be pleasantly surprised. ccasion14:
> 
> Despite claims that the engine needs to be "broken in" I began beating the EPA numbers right away.


Me too. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Tomko said:


> A wise and potentially life-saving decision.


when i had a place closer to work it wasn't unusual for me to go in for 8 be off for 8 go in for 8 off for 8 and then back in for 8. it gave me more time at home to but i think those days are long gone.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> Anyone buying a CTD primarly for fuel savings will be pleasantly surprised. ccasion14:
> 
> Despite claims that the engine needs to be "broken in" I began beating the EPA numbers right away.


I love the car but I only average 34-36 MPG with winter tires for my daily commute of 88 miles.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Sperry said:


> I think you'll be very happy with your choice.. If your commute is mainly highway you"ll double your MPG.. After she breaks in a bit set the cruise control at 62 and enjoy the ride


my commute is majority highway very little off of it. its also going to be nice not having to stop and fuel everyday as well.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Congratulations! What color did you get?


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

BradHerr said:


> Congratulations! What color did you get?


i got the forest green color. I wanted a black one but the one with the things i wanted was located in a couple of states away. Their were willing to go get it but I would of had to pay to get it there. I also had supplier pricing and some gm card rewards as well.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

As a compromise rainforest green is hard to beat. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Tomko said:


> As a compromise rainforest green is hard to beat.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


yeah the color will grow on me and i think i will end up liking it better than black.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

It's amazing that most of the Cruze Diesel buyers are replacing older Chevys. I would be curious to know how many CTD buyers changed from another brand of car. No matter what the color, your choice was a good one. Good luck and drive careful.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

ParisTNDude said:


> It's amazing that most of the Cruze Diesel buyers are replacing older Chevys. I would be curious to know how many CTD buyers changed from another brand of car.


I'm coming from a 2000 Olds Intrigue. At 14 years of age and 218K, the 4th gear no longer worked, so highway mileage was taking a hit. GM baited me out at the right moment with a fat topoff bonus on my GM Card. I might have put a new transmission into it based on my yearly long-term repair budget. I really liked it and probably spent more maintaining it than most people would have. It was a great car all around - handling, comfort, power, superb visibility.

The CTD is my first diesel, although I have driven a diesel truck before on a delivery job.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> It's amazing that most of the Cruze Diesel buyers are replacing older Chevys. I would be curious to know how many CTD buyers changed from another brand of car. No matter what the color, your choice was a good one. Good luck and drive careful.


This is a good question. I'm curious to see what people say. I had a Honda. I never had a GM vehicle before, in fact I hated GM and really American vehicles all around. Toyota is my favorite brand. I bought this car for the engine and I'm banking on the "new" GM being better. So far, so good! I did not really consider a VW diesel because I believe those cars have their share of problems and some.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

I was once a die-hard Pontiac guy.........but we all know that's not possible anymore. 

Welcome to the Cruze family. As you can see from my sig, I am enjoying the fuel efficiency already.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome! As someone who has put 46K miles on one, I can say you will love it as a long distance commuter. 

As for the question about what car did you come from before the CTD - I've had a lot of cars in my life, but the DD I had before the Cruze was a 2013 Mercedes GLK250 Bluetec. It was cool, but I like the Cruze better.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

HarleyGTP said:


> As you can see from my sig, I am enjoying the fuel efficiency already.


My Saab was in need of expensive repairs. I love my CTD

Question to Harley
How do you add the Fuelly link?


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

This is my first true GM CRTDI Cruze . My first was an 05 Pontiac GTO 6 Speed Black on Black. Looking for another GTO to trade this Cruze in on.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

MrDiesel said:


> This is my first true GM CRTDI Cruze . My first was an 05 Pontiac GTO 6 Speed Black on Black. Looking for another GTO to trade this Cruze in on.


The Checy SS is an updated G8, there will never be another GTO!


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> i got the forest green color. I wanted a black one but the one with the things i wanted was located in a couple of states away. Their were willing to go get it but I would of had to pay to get it there. I also had supplier pricing and some gm card rewards as well.


 My dealer is currently trying to get me a Granite Black Metallic Diesel from a dealer in Cleveland ( I live 550 miles from there in Ky). I also get the supplier pricing and was wondering how that process worked. Did you do further negotiating above the supplier discount? Was it straight forward with the price the supplier discount showed? I was thinking of seeing what I could get them down to, as far as price, and if they wouldn't come down, use the supplier discount. Or, would it be better to just start with the supplier discount and go from there?


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

BradHerr said:


> My dealer is currently trying to get me a Granite Black Metallic Diesel from a dealer in Cleveland ( I live 550 miles from there in Ky).


I'm in N.C. and rode Greyhound 500 miles to buy mine from a dealer in the Cincinnati area. (North Kentucky side of the river) I did not want a dealer swap, would rather put the miles on it myself.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> I'm in N.C. and rode Greyhound 500 miles to buy mine from a dealer in the Cincinnati area. (North Kentucky side of the river) I did not want a dealer swap, would rather put the miles on it myself.


 The thought of someone else putting THE FIRST 500 miles on my car is a tough one. I am hoping it may get trailered. If the dealer won't do the dealer trade, I am just going to order what I want and wait for it.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I had to post this ..
Now If we could have a car the VXR8 Bathrust !!! Now that's a car !!! Holden can builds cars we only wished we could have!
Motorweek Video of the 2005 Pontiac GTO - YouTube

Top Gear 2009 S4 VS VXR8(PART 1)BY $LEFTO$ - YouTube

[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d2UgPcWpLM

Here are a few ..

[/URL]


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> The thought of someone else putting THE FIRST 500 miles on my car is a tough one. I am hoping it may get trailered. If the dealer won't do the dealer trade, I am just going to order what I want and wait for it.


Mine was located somewhere in Ohio also and it was driven here about 300 miles. I was not a big fan of it but it was a much nicer car then the one the dealer had on the lot. 500 miles is pretty far so you would think they would arrange to trailer it.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

well on my first run to work 36 mpg on the way in. i dont think its the best but im going 70 mph. How much of an effect does the diesel winter blend have on fuel economy?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

MrDiesel said:


> I had to post this ..
> Now If we could have a car the VXR8 Bathrust !!! Now that's a car !!! Holden can builds cars we only wished we could have!
> Motorweek Video of the 2005 Pontiac GTO - YouTube
> 
> ...


And now for the latest HSV meet!

FPV GT R-SPEC vs. HSV GTS: Video Comparison - YouTube


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

cmsdock said:


> well on my first run to work 36 mpg on the way in. i dont think its the best but im going 70 mph. How much of an effect does the diesel winter blend have on fuel economy?


Use the cruise control as much as you can. I find the computer is more precise than my foot. I was getting high 40s right away as I drove my car from the dealer on the interstates in February.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cmsdock said:


> Well I've been monitoring this section of your guys forum for sometime now and I finally decided to bit the bullet yesterday and purchase a cruse diesel. I haven't got it out on the highway yet but I'm looking forward to it. My commute to work is 200 miles round trip and I was only getting about 22 mpg with my 2006 Malibu which was starting to wear out fast.


Hey cmsdock,

Welcome to Cruzeland! We hope you're enjoying your new vehicle so far! If you ever have any questions, concerns, or need any assistance, please feel free to reach out to us! 

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> well on my first run to work 36 mpg on the way in. i dont think its the best but im going 70 mph. How much of an effect does the diesel winter blend have on fuel economy?


What type of driving (how many miles, any stop and go, temperature) I can still beat the EPA highway estimate on the highway around 70 MPH even on snow tires, cold weather and winter fuel.

Overall, I am finding about 10% lower in the winter than the summer.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> It's amazing that most of the Cruze Diesel buyers are replacing older Chevys. I would be curious to know how many CTD buyers changed from another brand of car. No matter what the color, your choice was a good one. Good luck and drive careful.


ive owned 3 cherokees and a miata, still have the cherokees, rolled the miata

so first gm and first new car in 21 yrs


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sperry said:


> I think you'll be very happy with your choice.. If your commute is mainly highway you"ll double your MPG.. After she breaks in a bit set the cruise control at 62 and enjoy the ride


Oh my! This depends on what state you live in, but here in AZ I think you would be run off the road for setting the CC that low. I start at 72 and slowly increase as I get pushed more and more. I still see high 40s, low 50s for mpg.



ParisTNDude said:


> It's amazing that most of the Cruze Diesel buyers are replacing older Chevys. I would be curious to know how many CTD buyers changed from another brand of car. No matter what the color, your choice was a good one. Good luck and drive careful.


I replaced 2 Chevys, a 2010 Camaro 2SSRS and a 2012 Sonic LT Turbo. I wanted something more mature.  



cmsdock said:


> well on my first run to work 36 mpg on the way in. i dont think its the best but im going 70 mph. How much of an effect does the diesel winter blend have on fuel economy?


When I was breaking in the car, I set the cruze at 80 for a 150 mile trip (75 Limit) and averaged 47mpg. As others have said, CC is your friend if you want the best MPG possible.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

well after my first week I was getting great mileage on the highway close to 50 mpg. However the weather has got warmer and the economy has dropped down to 40 mpg. Could it be the fuel? Defrost? Not sure what I'm doing wrong here.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Winter fuel , car is still breaking in ,takes 60,000 mies to fully break the car in . Keep tires at 42 psi and at around 5,000 miles or so things will start to improve.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

yes just filled the tires to 42 psi. ill see if that makes an improvement on my way from work this morning.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

It's really, really difficult to measure mileage from just a single day. You could have been in a regen when you were paying attention to mileage. I catch this all the time


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> yes just filled the tires to 42 psi. ill see if that makes an improvement on my way from work this morning.


I noticed a pretty good improvement in fuel economy in cold weather with higher pressure in the tires. It rode a bit rougher, but I got used to it. Has probably saved me a decent chunk of money over the winter with all my driving.


----------

